# furnished rental accomodation



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

I am looking to rent a furnished 1 bedroom apartment short term when we arrive in canada on august 23rd. we are looking at anywhere south west of toronto ie london, guelph, waterloo sarnia, windsor ect: Can anyone give me good rental websites, as I am having a lot of trouble getting affordable accommodation. Our budget is up tp $900. thanking you
djam:confused2:


----------



## f3drivr (Nov 18, 2008)

Look on Craigslist


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

dgjamison said:


> I am looking to rent a furnished 1 bedroom apartment short term when we arrive in canada on august 23rd. we are looking at anywhere south west of toronto ie london, guelph, waterloo sarnia, windsor ect: Can anyone give me good rental websites, as I am having a lot of trouble getting affordable accommodation. Our budget is up tp $900. thanking you
> djam:confused2:


Here's a website that shows apartments in many Ontario towns/cities.
London, Ontario Apartments For Rent - Search London Apartment Rentals


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

Also, this topic has been covered numerous times in the past. Please use the SEARCH function on the site and youll find plenty of sites.

Good Luck to you.


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

thanks again everyone will look again,don't seem to be too many furnished though!!!
densie


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

dgjamison said:


> thanks again everyone will look again,don't seem to be too many furnished though!!!
> densie


Ok, firstly, as someone said, look in Craigslist.org and I have sene some furnished ones. 

Secondly, how furnished do you want them. Do you want them furnished like a hotel room, or just the basics?If you want it like a hotel room, you gonne have to pay a lot more than 900. 

Another way to do it is (Im doing this as we speak), go on the FURNITURE sale section on Craigslist and buy some cheap furniture and move in in a place u like...again only if you want the basics...itll end up much cheaper than the rent theyd charge for furnished apartment. (depending on how long u wanna stay of course)..

Cheers.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You could always, in a pinch, rent furniture. It will be difficult finding short-term furnished rental accomodation.


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

I didnt comprehend 100% of what you saidi n your response but here are a few sites:

Apartment Toronto: Find your next Toronto apartment, rent quickly with pictures.
craigslist classifieds: jobs, housing, personals, for sale, services, community, events, forums


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

Newbie_Can_USA said:


> Ok, firstly, as someone said, look in Craigslist.org and I have sene some furnished ones.
> 
> Secondly, how furnished do you want them. Do you want them furnished like a hotel room, or just the basics?If you want it like a hotel room, you gonne have to pay a lot more than 900.
> 
> ...


----------

